# new cuisinart -or Robot Coupe??



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, new here, and liking it! Got here by goggling Robot Coupe vrs Cuisinart. My Cuizy broke last night, knife post cracked on inside. An original made by Robot coupe and motor still OK. Can't get replacement parts though and the top which turns it on is beginning to make funny noises -- so on to eBay and bidding on Cuisinart CPF-9 and Robot coupe that looks just like the cuisinart that came after my oldie -- similar feed tube (no double feed tube which I hate -- all that putting together etc) Worried that the older cuisinart tho very affordable might be inferior due to non use. No model number on the RC, but as I said it looks just like the second or third generation non-commercial Cuisinart. Have read old posts and am hearing from them that RC is terrific, but I fear these are the big guys and not the home model. Anyone have experience with the home model? Thank you for reading thru this long post. Newbie -- not quite sure how to proceed. Hope to hear from some one.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi Julie, glad you found us. I will be happy to move your equipment question to the Equipment forum. I'm sure it'll attract the attention and responses it deserves. 

In the mean time, come on back to the Welcome Forum and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------

